# protein / egg white



## 2PieRad

So, _egg whites_ have been known to be a good source of _protein _and many languages acknowledge this by having similar words for both. What about your language?

Thanks

I'll start us off with Chinese:
蛋白 egg white
蛋白质 egg white "substance", ie. protein


----------



## Awwal12

Erebos12345 said:


> So, _egg whites_ have been known to be a good source of _protein _and many languages acknowledge this by having similar words for both.


That rather comes from the fact that albumin of egg whites was one of the first scientifically described proteins, although I didn't study the topic thoroughly.
Anyway, in Russian these are simply homonyms: белок (belók), from белый (bélyi)/бел (bel) "white" (adj.).


----------



## Olaszinhok

*Italian:*

egg white - *albume* from latin _albumen - inis -   _a derivate of the adjective _alb_us - white


----------



## Awwal12

Olaszinhok said:


> *Italian:*
> 
> egg white - *albume* from latin _albumen - inis -   _a derivate of the adjective _alb_us - white


And what about proteins?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Awwal12 said:


> And what about proteins?


Well, *albumina *is a protein that can be found in milk and egg white. Yet, the general term for proteins in Italian is *proteine* *f*eminine plural of *proteina *.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Colloquially, egg white is *«ασπράδι»* [asˈpra.ði] (neut.) --> _white_ < Byz. Greek adj. *«ἄσπρος» áspros* --> _white_ («ἄσπρος» is from the name of the low-value coins in the Byzantine Empire which were called *«ἄσπρα» áspra* (neut. nom. pl.), from the Latin _aspera_, pl. neut. of _nummus asper_; asper means _rough, harsh_, especially the hand cut coins of the era; in time, all recently cut (and thus shiny) rough coins were called «ἄσπρα» which became synonymous with white colour) + Byz. Greek neuter diminutive suffix *«-δι(ον)» -di(on)*.
The protein is called *«λεύκωμα»* [ˈlef.kɔ.ma] (neut.) < Classical adj. *«λευκός» leu̯kós* --> _bright, shining, (colour) white_.
In Classical Greek the egg white is also *«λεύκωμα» leú̯kōmă* (neut.).

There's also the dialectal name *«γαλανό»* [ɣa.laˈnɔ] (neut.) for it --> _milk white_ < Classical neuter noun *«γάλα» gắlă* --> _milk_.
Not to be confused with the Standard MoGr adj. *«γαλανός, -νή, -νό»* [ɣa.laˈnɔs] (masc.), [ɣa.laˈni] (fem.), [ɣa.laˈnɔ] (neut.) --> _sky blue_ which has a different root (< Koine name of a blue-green coloured gem, *«κάλλαϊς» kắllăĭs* (fem.) which produced the adj. *«καλάινος» kălắĭnŏs* --> _blue-green, bluish_ > Byz. Greek *«γαλανός» galanós*).


----------



## Circunflejo

Spanish:

Egg White is usually said clara de huevo (although albumen exist too).
Egg White protein, like in Italian, there's albúmina but the general term from protein is proteína.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Circunflejo said:


> Egg White is usually said clara de huevo (although albumen exist too).


We also have _chiara dell'uovo_ or _bianco d'uovo_, _albume_ is quite common, though.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

egg white: *bílek m.* < bílý (= white);
protein: *bílkovina f.* < bílek;

They are scientific terms as well (protein is also used).


----------



## Yendred

French:

_blanc d'oeuf = egg white
protéine = protein
albumine = albumin _
As said before, _albumin _comes from Latin _albus = white_, and Latin called egg white "_album*e*n_", which is the scientific name for egg white in English, French, Spanish and I guess many other languages.


----------



## momai

Arabic:
egg white: al-zulaal, al-'aaħ or bayaaDu al-bayD (bayaaD: whiteness, bayD: egg -> They share a common root as you probably have noticed).
protein: broteen (loanword)


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

We can use one word for both: *valkuainen* < _valkea, valkoinen, valko-_ "white", or we can use the word _*valkuaisaine*_ (< _valkuainen_ + _aine_ "matter, material") for protein.

Edit: _valkuainen_ is also the white of the eye.


----------



## banehforoosh

Thank you for your great questions
I learned a few sentences and words about the meaning of English words


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian

бел* (bel) _adj.masc. _- "*white*", _color_
*белка* (bélka) _n.fem_. - "*egg white*"; bel+ka = -ka is a suffix appended to words to create a feminine noun
*белковинa *(belkóvina) _n.fem_. - "*protein*";  bel+k(a)ov+ina= -ov is a possessive suffix; -ina is a suffix to create a feminine noun

The word *протеин *(protein) _n.masc_. - "*protein*" is also used


----------



## bibax

Slovak:

egg white: *bielok* < biely = white;
protein: *bielkovina*;


> Anyway, in Russian these are simply homonyms: белок (belók), ...


In Russian, protein also: *белко́вое вещество́* (egg-white material, вещество́ = matter, material), cf. Finnish;


----------



## Olaszinhok

By the way, I've got a question. Does the word protein/proteina exist in the Slavic languages? I mean, I've read  "proteina" in Russian, for instance. Does it essentially  have a scientific meaning?


----------



## bibax

In Czech we use both *bílkovina* and *protein*. Paradoxically, _bílkovina_ and _bílkovinný_ (adj.) are used in most scientific texts. _Protein_ is commonly used in connection with food and sport, the food producers like the word (e.g. _proteinová tyčinka_ = protein bar, _vysoký obsah proteinů_ = high content of proteins).

Russian also uses *протеин* (протеина is genitive).


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
egg white - clara de ovo
protein - proteína


----------



## nimak

*Bulgarian

бял* (byal) _adj.masc. _- "*white*", _color; _*белият* (beliyat) _adj.masc. _- "*the white*"
*белтък* (beltǎk) _n.masc_. - "*egg white*"
*протеин* (protein) _n.masc_. - "*protein*", but also *белтък* (beltǎk), *белтъчина* (beltǎčina)


----------



## 2PieRad

I’ll add Hebrew to the mix:

Both can be translated as חלבון _helbon. _

You can add ביצה _beysta (egg) _after_—— חלבון ביצה _to make it clear you mean _egg white. _

Looking at the word now, I presume it originated from the root לבן _white._

Looks like פרוטאין _protein _is also used.


----------



## AndrasBP

*Hungarian*:

*fehér - *white
*fehérje - *protein
*tojásfehérje - *egg white (tojás = egg)
*
Lithuanian:

baltas - *white
*baltymai - *protein
*kiaušinių baltymai - *egg white


----------



## Zec

*Croatian:*

white: _bijel_
egg white: _bjelanjak
protein: bjelančevina or protein_

"protein" is litteraly "egg white substance"


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> Looking at the word now, I presume it originated from the root לבן _white._


Actually not לבן but חלב (milk)


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Welsh:

gwyn ŵy / gwynwy ŵy = white of an egg. (Don't worry, <w> and <y> are vowels!)
albumin = albwmin
protein = protein

('melynwy ŵy' = yolk (lit. 'yellow of the egg')).

Who remembers the old joke? 

'Which is correct? The yolk of an egg IS white or The yolk of an egg ARE white?')


----------



## Olaszinhok

Welsh_Sion said:


> 'melynwy ŵy' = yolk (lit. 'yellow of the egg')).


In Italian it is not Yellow but red - rosso d'uovo or tuorlo


----------



## 2PieRad

amikama said:


> Actually not לבן but חלב (milk)


 I didn't expect that...haha


----------



## elroy

2PieRad said:


> I didn't expect that...haha


CVCCon is a common Hebrew pattern (cf. רבעון, סרטון, דרכון, חשבון). 
Also, there’s no pattern that adds a ח before the root.


----------

